# current diet



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Personally, I think this sounds fantastic so long as they are getting the balanced nutrition from the kibble too!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounds good to me! I do a similar diet which is what my breeder recommended.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds good to me! I feed a variety of kibble, raw, and 'other stuff' too and not once has Molly ever had any problems with it! Ya gotta love those solid poos when it comes to picking em' up ! LOL!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds great, Jcris.

Btw, I thought of you the other afternoon when I saw a close up photo of that fire that erupted by the hospital and courthouse. What a scare--and what fantastic firefighters who brought it under control quickly. I saw the photo while it was still burning, so was heart in throat.

Stay safe up there and what you're feeding sounds excellent for your girls.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

We've been lucky when it comes to this fire season,
My sisters place in Monterey has just been inundated with soot and ash from the carmel valley fire. Lots of folks have lost homes and pets. The firefighters work so hard and it seems tirelessly every waking moment. I saw an uninterrupted stream of fire trucks heading out this morning. Must have been 40 trucks. The fire is still far from controlled. At this point they are just trying to direct/control it's path. So much of that area is just loaded with dead trees and under brush. An impossible task!
Jcris


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

That sounds good. Like something I could do.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

When we first got Cody, we tried many different high quality foods that were recommended by both the vet, and various groomers we took him to. A few he liked, but most he didn't. He was a stray when he came to us, and was quite thin, (11.3 pounds). He was also quite young. (His bottom front teeth were barely above the gum line). And his hair was also very thin.

After much expensive wasted food we tried Cesar and he just loves it! We supplement that with Blue Wilderness Red Meat for small breeds. This is a dry food that we keep a bowl full of so he has it to nibble on all day. He gets fed small portions, (half a tub), of the Cesar 4 times a day. He does better this way rather than 2 larger feedings. He immediately goes to the Cesar as soon as the bowl hits the floor. And he doesn't stop until it's licked clean. He always has nice firm, large diameter stools.

This has been his diet for the last 3 years, and he's done very well on it. His weight is now a steady 15.3 pounds, (an over 1/3rd increase), and he has filled out well, and is very active. His hair is also much fuller and thicker now as well. He also receives half a Pet Tab every morning, that he gobbles right up. We don't give him any treats or people food.


----------

